# Any REAL Ed Parker Kenpo schools in NJ?



## noone (Aug 24, 2006)

I just recently moved up here from Florida and unfortunately had to stop training with arguably the best Kenpo instructor south of Mr. Parker himself, and am looking for a place to train up here in New Jersey.  I'm in the New Brunswick area, and am looking for a REAL Ed Parker school.  Not a Parker-Tracy, Parker Kajukenbo, Kenpo-Gojustinkypoo Ryu, etc.  A Real Ed Parker's Kenpo school, taught by someone who understands the rules and principles of motion and understands the information in the system, not just someone who slaps himself and screams real loud and takes a bow after every technique that a REAL Kenpoist would pick apart.

Anyone fit this bill?

Regards,


----------



## RichK (Aug 24, 2006)

noone, sorry but there is nothing up there. I was up there in 98 in the Paramus area for a few months and went to an Aikido school as there were no EPAK schools around there at that time.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh yes there is.

Check

http://www.vigorouxstudios.com/

F. Vigoroux. 7th Bb under Larry Tatum. Highly recommended.

Check a video on Youtube and see for yourself


----------

